# Herbal teas!



## *Amz* (Apr 28, 2009)

I always get constipated before my time of the month. 4 days ago my belly looked as if i was pregnant, had that full feeling in my stomach and hadnt opened my bowels for 3 days properly. I already drink peppermint tea but dont really like the flavour, so when i was in the shop i decided to pick up lemon and ginger to give that a try. Ive heard this is meant to be really good for the digestive system. I drank it after breakfast and after dinner, and the next day i went to the toilet without strain. Ive been drinking it two times a day ever since, it tastes nice and i think its really helping my bloating and constipation. Ive also added acidphilius (sp?) 3 times a day, which is helping to i think. For anyone that suffering constipation i would deffo say try lemon&ginger tea, its tasty and cheap too! cost me £1.79 in tescos for 40 teabags.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Hi AmzIs this still working for you - let us know?


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

ARe you saying it's curing the constipation?


----------



## *Amz* (Apr 28, 2009)

I dont know if i would say a cure, but for me its certainly helping. Fennel is meant to be good for gas and bloating too, not tried this one though.I also have been taking pro-biotics, but i took the tea before i started those. I think it just helps to keep everything moving smoothly, and it goes towards your fluid amount. Deffo give it a try, it might work for you too! I dont get sereve constipation.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

So did you have constipation at the beginning. Think if you don't have a bowel movement that contributes to the bloating. So are you saying this tea has helped you have a BM?


----------



## Amz (Jun 4, 2009)

I get constipation from eating to much junk food, not drinking enough water and if i dont take enough exercise. I find i get constipated mostly near my period and during it. Most of the time il go once every day or two days. I get bloated all the time, even when im not constipated so ive got suspected endometriosis which i have to go and see a gyno about. So being constipated and having water rentention just makes me more uncomfortable.I drink two cups of herbal tea a day and it makes me feel more comfortable, its tasty and it stilll seems to be helping the bloating and my digestive system. When i go to the bathroom i properly go. If i got constipated i used to get these hard lumps for poo, now if im constipated when i do go i have a proper bowel movement. The last time i had a 'constipated poo' was after drinking a lot of alchol the other weekend-this would be becos alchol dehydrates you im assuming.Anyone else taken up drinking herbal teas?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yes I too have had trouble with the taste of Peppermint tea on occasion. It _can_ also increase GERD symptoms for those that tend that way. But I will look for the combo of Peppermint with the lemon. That sounds much more palatable to me.I also have had great success using Ginger Tea and also Ginger Lemon Tea for quelling nausea. It really works well on nausea for me.I have IBS D though. But I know others with C type IBS who have had some success using Smooth Move tea or the like. So I think for some people herbal teas can definitely help ease symptoms. Janet why not do a search for teas to help constipation. Sure couldn't hurt to try one.All the bestBQ


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Yes wouldn't mind trying the lemon and ginger if it helps. Will look for it at Tesco next time I'm in.


----------



## Amz (Jun 4, 2009)

i got wild fennel yesterday to try as i heard its good for bloating..it looks like pee but is actaully pretty nice. ive ate so much in the last few days, chinese..sticky toffee puddings.haha


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

So did the fennel help - what did it do for you.And is the ginger and lemon still helping with constipation. Was looking at one supermarket yesterday but they don't stock as good a range as Tesco so going to get up there today and get some.Let me know - which other ones have you taken.Does green tea help constipation?


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

AmzWell I got some green tea and some lemon and ginger.With the lemon and ginger - did it make you bloat as it says ginger can cause bloating? When did you drink it and how often did you drink it - did you notice results immediately.What has the fennel tea done for you?


----------



## Amz (Jun 4, 2009)

The fennel tea seems to be helping with the bloating and gas, i dont feel as bloated as i usualy am or have as much gas.No, lemon and ginger didnt casue me any bloating atal. I drink lemon and ginger tea afte rmy breakfast, and after dinner..sumtimes il drink it after lunch too if i feel sluggish, and i drink fennel tea later on. I noticed within about 2 days the effects..my stomach feels flatter and im not constipated. Ive just started eating activia again and i think this helps to if you havent tried it before.Ive not tried green tea. Ive treid peppermint tea but prefer the taste of lemon&ginger and fennel. peppermint helped to reduce bloating and it tasted alot better with some honey/


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

I had to stop taking fennel in tincture form because it really made my boobs grow - peppermint did the same and I think it's because it's estrogenic - whatever I had to quit peppermint too.Do you think the ginger and lemon helps bloating. What Activia are you eating 0% fat or full fat. Do you find the 0% ones give you burning eyes and headaches until you get used to it?


----------



## Amz (Jun 4, 2009)

yeh, i think the ginger and lemon help bloating too. Plus really refreshing to drink after a dinner. I have ate both the activa, the 0% fat and the one the other..i cant say i noticed getting headaches or burning eyes when i took the 0% fat one, the worked the same for me, no side effects.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

I have to keep stopping and starting the 0% Activia because of headaches, burning eyes and after about 8 days my mood goes really down - done it about 3 times now so know I'm not imagining it - think I must be sensitive to the sweetener in it.Tried the lemon and ginger tea last week and must admit after two sips I was at the loo - not had it since to be honest as I've not been too bad but I did buy some ginger biscuits and think they played a part!


----------



## suricruise (May 28, 2013)

Herbal Tea is manufactured from the freshly chosen green tea leaves by our vendors. Herbal teas are gaining popularity as one gets two benefits. Firstly the medicated properties of the herbs and secondly the taste and the aroma of a tea.

Buy herbal incense


----------



## Gooby (May 11, 2013)

One of my favorite teas has rooibos in it, and I cut up thin slices of raw ginger and put them in the hot water to steep along with the fresh peppermint leaves and the rooibos tea. And then I add fresh lemon juice and a ceylon cinnamon stick.

It is quite delicious.

I do it more for the taste than anything else, but my guess is that it helps with indigestion problems as well.


----------

